# I'ts about that time.



## uberguy89 (Sep 30, 2018)

Gas prices have been flying this year inflation too..some 8 year old kid(exaggeration) with socially engineering hacks into uber and demands higher pay for drivers. Ubers response ? Lower wages and adding some features drivers don't want and taking away some drivers do want. I was online about 5.3 hours did 13 trips and only made $124 minus gas and two coffees im profiting about a whopping 40 or 50 bucks. Past few weeks i've been browsing jobs I think its about time to turn up the job search a few notches. Could literally make more than double(19/hr) money working at McDonalds. What a f****ing joke!


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Get a real job with decent pay and benefits and use Uber as a side hustle when or if you need to.

Problem solved.


----------



## uberguy89 (Sep 30, 2018)

That was the plan. But really part of me wants to just fully quit but it would be nice to have more than one stream of income.


----------

